# 2016 Arnold Classic - Who Takes It?



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know man. Branch is looking good but Kai is a freak even though his posing makes me think I'm at a gay strip club. Dude looks like he has 3 peaks in his biceps alone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2016)

I voted Kai. I think he takes the Arnold and returns to the Mr. O as 'The Peoples Champion' only to lose once more to Phil Heath.


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> I don't know man. Branch is looking good but Kai is a freak even though his posing makes me think I'm at a gay strip club. Dude looks like he has 3 peaks in his biceps alone.


I agree Kai's routine I as a little too much lol kinda gay. He is definitely a beast though!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2016)

I literally ran into him at the Arnold last yeah. I was blown away by how SHORT he is!


----------



## Maijah (Feb 23, 2016)

If Kai doesn't win, Ill bet he loses it.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2016)

Kai.  Hands down.  And he deserves it.  He looks great!


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


>



They can flame the shit out of me but some of these Pro's choreographed routines suck. I know the game is not won or lost there but can you put in some work on it?


----------



## IHI (Feb 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I voted Kai. I think he takes the Arnold and returns to the Mr. O as 'The Peoples Champion' only to lose once more to Phil Heath.



Voted kai, man is a beast.


----------



## Azog (Feb 23, 2016)

I voted Compton. Kai has no reason to lose, but he hasn't shown up in top form at ANY show since like 2009-10. I think he has mind ****ed himself. I hope I'm wrong, cause his physique is amazing.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


>



would need to watch a few times but out of the bunch I chose the top 5 IMO, but the order is debatable..

1.) Cedric McMillan (overall most aesthetic, proportion, best posing imo)
2.) Kai Greene (Freak in many ways, probably the best but he won't win, that routine is ridiculous and his speech would be worse)
3.) Johnnie Jackson (looking sick, very muscular, compact, aesthetic, conditioned, tight abdomen)
4.) Justin Compton (Looking huge, proportioned, and great posing)
5.) Branch (his hamstrings are ridiculous)


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd be pleased if Branch got the nod. Good Dude, always shows up peeled.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 23, 2016)

Did someone say deadlifting ?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 23, 2016)

I vote Blaine Sumner!

Oh wait, we're not talking about the same thing.


----------



## musclesandmetal (Feb 25, 2016)

Its going to be between compton and kai.


----------



## Onk (Feb 25, 2016)

kai....just because I think he'll win. Otherwise, I'd go Cedric!


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 25, 2016)

I would like to see Compton win, but a conditioned Kai is unstoppable.  If old Ahhnold has his way then Cedric McMillan will win if he comes in close to 100%.  They are testing the new judging system at this event too.  Arnold wants the more classical look and better posing.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 25, 2016)

Is like to see abiad win just because he's strong as shit. And he's a real lifter.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd say for sure Kai, but would be sick to see Compton pull something off.


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2016)

Kai will smoke everyone there.


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2016)

musclesandmetal said:


> Its going to be between compton and kai.



In all respect .... compton looks like a fkin frige, hes just big. Theres no way he can beat kai.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

Jada said:


> Kai will smoke everyone's pole there.



:32 (6):

10char


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 28, 2016)

First of all.... I'm just stoked to see much MUCH less of the distended bellies that have been killing the sport over the last few years...

Really, only Jackson and Branch showed any signs of gut stretch in their routines.

Compton blew me away with his conditioning - after all the lifting vids of him I've seen he's always looked ridiculously chunky - so it was refreshing to see him so sliced and proportioned.

I've always liked Abiad's symmetry, if only he could pose.

Shame Cedric's routine was cut short, I liked what I saw until that stage.

Couldn't agree more with earlier comments about Kai's posing - there is just no need for the amount of open leg poses and tumbles and just general cringyness.

I've always liked Freeman, but he looked soft as shit in that video.

Tough to pick a winner, but Compton, McMillan and Greene will all be contenders.

Anyone else really like the smaller dude's aesthetics? Coby or Cody I think it was?
He lacked mass, but man that guy was immaculate!


----------

